# Native Australian Plants



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I want to simulate Australia's rivers' waters, so I'm on the hunt for plant species native to Australias' rivers, and I'm starting here. I've got a list of rivers, but that's just a beginning of my search. If anyone can help by submitting some plant species from down under, and or some pics of natural aquascapes in the rivers of Australia, it would be very appreciated.

List of Rivers, from North to South in Queensland, Australia.
Jardine River
Wenlock
Archer
Edward
Coleman
Normandy
Mitchell Palmer
Staaten
Gilbert

Native Australian Plants  (so far just one)
Marselia hirsuta

I'll update with all my findings for future reference.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

:crickets chirping:

I contacted some map makers over there. they make maps/guides for fishing excursions, hopefully they can provide me with some references.

on a different, south american note: I contacted National Geographic about a documentary on Amazon waters that I saw years ago. I remember a silver or black aro springing out of the water to catch a tarantula off of a branch. I'm hoping to get a copy.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

wow thats really cool what your doing.
I would like to see pics of the tank when your done.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I know someone you might want to contact. In the El Natural forum at the Aqua Botanic All Wet Thumb Forums (see link below)
http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/eve/ubb.x/a/frm/f/4686048124
there is a poster "Miss Fishy" who enjoys growing Australia's native plants.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Sweet, thanks myra

yet another note again: The Baltimore Aquarium is currently constructing an Australian exhibit, that should be finished by the end of the year. I'm going to go on the 31st to hopefully get a sneak peak at the project in the works. Plus i haven't been in about a year and I miss the manta rays and the sea turtles.



guppyart said:


> wow thats really cool what your doing.
> I would like to see pics of the tank when your done.


Honestly, i have a disease that won't allow me to ever be completely done. But I'll definitely document the Aussie Aquascape when completed. Gimme about a month. It won't consist of everything Australian tho', I'm really liking the african rootwood and i'm going to have a lot of it.


----------

